# Redoing my dad's tank for Father's Day



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so I got into the fish hobby because of my dad - he always had some pretty cool fish and even had a silver arrowana that we had to donate because it got so big. He currently has a 150 gallon tank housing a mix of CA and African (Mbuna) - sad, I know. His water parameters are terrible because of difficulty having to do WC's on a tank that big. I'm not sure he ever did them, we used to just always fill up more water when we could hear the filters splashing (this was when I was very young).

Well, I'm going to be in town this summer and my brother and I decided that cleaning up and fixing his tank would be a good gift for my dad, along with something to make maintenance easier. I have PFS in one of my tanks and a finer sand substrate in another and my dad's expressed a lot of interest in this - I've read the thread about switching from gravel to sand and have a decent plan I think - let me know what you guys think.

1. Purchase PFS while I'm in town - how much should I get to cover the floor of the 150? My biggest tank is a 55 so I'm not too sure on this one.
2. Wash PFS to ensure little to no settling.
3. Begin filling buckets for WC? - this is a major snag in the steps for me because I just use 4 5 gallon buckets that I prefill when I do WC's - that wouldn't even make a dent % wise in the 150. Because he's complained about the difficulty in doing WC's (he's old, had shoulder surgery recently), I'd like to get something that can make it very simple to do these WC's. Python, etc. Only thing is I'm not sure about hose fittings and such right now so any and all help with this ahead of time is appreciated.
4. Remove decorations - he has a TON of rock in there that he's accumulated over the years as well as some driftwood, fake plants, etc.
5. Vacuum substrate and simultaneously drain water. Filter (only one Magnum 350) will be o ff at this point
6. Catch fish and put them in big plastic bin w/ water and probably a heater
7. Remove substrate and start filling back up with water. (Options I've heard of include filling straight from the tap with one of those python things, pumping water out of the prefilled bins (w/ heaters in them to match temperature, anything else?)
8. Tank 1/2 full with water, redecorate, continue filling with water.
9. Introduce fish

Problems I could see from this include a mini cycle from removing so much subtrate, but not likely because A - still a ton of decorations in there and B - Magnum 350's are pretty weak biofilters (they just have a small bio basket and I'm pretty sure my dad only uses the pad for water polishing, not sure he even has the basket anymore). Fish fighting in the buckets (I'm not even sure how many fish he has, but know he has like 3 or 4 pairs of GROWN convicts, each really mean and have actually killed off their parents to become dominant in the tank. I thought it was cool how they survived and began having their own fry and now they're pretty big and nasty. He also has some Saulusi [I think, could be bumble bee]maybe some Auratus or some other nasty Mbuna, and what I think is two Johanni [male and female]) It's true what they say about convicts breeding wherever because his water parameters were SOOOO bad but they continued to pop fry out and I'm not sure how but I think it has to do with all of the other fish and so many places to hide but I've seen multiple Mbuna fry in there.

I'm not sure what else I should cover but am looking for help, recommendations, etc. because my brother and I will be getting this done while I'm in town. I'd like to keep it under $200 total but that could change as necessary - anything I can get online and have shipped there ahead of time will help. Right now I see myself getting him probably 2 150 watt heaters because I'm not sure his is working and to heat the water ahead of time, but do I also need a pump to pump the water out of those buckets? Or is there a way to have the temp from the tap (if I go the python route) already there so WC's are easier on him. And as far as fish go, I'm not sure how attached he is to his convicts but I don't think he wants a whole new setup. He's tried it in the past but because these are grown, adult fish (6+ years for most) they're very aggressive and kill off most everything.

Thanks for reading and for the help.

Mike


----------



## pdjs01 (Jun 18, 2011)

first off use a hose pipe to do water changes, all the bacteria you need is in the filters, *** changed tanks before and just kept the filters going, all new water, sand, rocks etc with no problems.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

A hose pipe? And thanks, although in the case of the magnum 350 and the polishing filter I don't think there's much beneficial bacteria in there


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely use a Python and tap water that is running to the temp you want in the tank. And sounds like the magnum 350 is the only source of bacteria you will have, so a little is better than none.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

so pythons are where its at? thats the easiest way to go? no need for buckets or large bins than?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely. Dirty water from tank to drain directly while you vacuum. Flip the valve and adjust the temp, then clean water from tap to tank while you relax. I takes about 20 minutes for each process on my 125G.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought the aqueon equivalent of the python, just the contraption and fit my own lengths of tubing on to it, it makes water changes incredibly easy. That would be an amazing gift in itself. Of course it lacks the shut-off valve at the gravel vac, but in case you were on a bit of a budget I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

the problem I've heard of is the attachment to the various sinks/faucets/etc


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never heard of anyone who could not find a faucet to connect to. For me I have to use the one in my laundry sink, but it works. They do provide various adaptors.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Since this tank hasn't been maintained too well in the past, there is the possibility that the complete project you have in mind may cause some problems with the fish. I'd recommend testing the existing tank for pH and NitrAte at a minimum. You may have to do multiple 20% water changes over a few days to avoid losing any fish.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

I tested it before when I was there and nitrates were off the chart. The tube was so red. Anyways I will double check them all again.

Anyone have any recommendations for switching the gravel to sand or does my plan seem good?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Definitely use a Python and tap water that is running to the temp you want in the tank. And sounds like the magnum 350 is the only source of bacteria you will have, so a little is better than none.


Isn't there bacteria also in the rocks, decorations, etc?



NeptunesNeighborhood said:


> I bought the aqueon equivalent of the python, just the contraption and fit my own lengths of tubing on to it, it makes water changes incredibly easy. That would be an amazing gift in itself. Of course it lacks the shut-off valve at the gravel vac, but in case you were on a bit of a budget I figured I'd mention it.


Any way you can hook me up with a How-to or and advice you have on this? I just got off the phone with him and and asked if he had heard of these kind of things, he had no clue. It'll make a great gift for him for sure.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

bwestgsx06 said:


> Any way you can hook me up with a How-to or and advice you have on this? I just got off the phone with him and and asked if he had heard of these kind of things, he had no clue. It'll make a great gift for him for sure.


Just grab an aqueon water changer flow valve (like http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Water-Chan ... B00629U4CM ) and take it to home depot or lowes and fit it to the correct tubing (5/8" diameter for mine) and just buy however many feet you want that would do best to fit to a faucet. It comes with a couple of adapters, but the largest one fit on my outside faucets without a problem, and they have the most water pressure at my current living space. It doesn't come with directions or anything (because it's a "replacement part"), but it's not difficult to figure out, this video does a decent job of explaining it - 




If anything, for me, the connection at the faucet is the most difficult part of the operation. I pay special attention to any resistance since this part is the one that is known to crack. Mine hasn't had a problem yet, but that's not saying that it won't. I think the thing has a warranty, but I can't find any documentation to back it up.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

do they make attachments for multiple sinks?


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

bwestgsx06 said:


> do they make attachments for multiple sinks?


like one water changed hooked up to two faucets? I've never seen something like that. You can always construct your own out of PVC, all it really is is a Y-piece with a valve. Take a look at this page as well - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

bwestgsx06 said:


> do they make attachments for multiple sinks?


Or do you mean different attachments in case you are using the Python with 2 different faucets (but still one at a time)?

I have only one faucet in my house that easily screws onto the Python, so I just use a 50 foot hose and it can reach all the tanks, no matter where in the house they are. The faucet is on the basement level and the tanks are one floor up...no problem pumping up the stairs. :thumb:


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya I meant two different faucets for an upstairs tank as well...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Attach to one faucet and get a long hose. That way once you have the water running at the right temp you just move from tank to tank. Up or down the stairs is no problem.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for all the help guys. I think our plan will be ok. As for the water changer - I came
Across the aqueon product and the shut off
Valves SUCK. Any way to make them better? I used it on my
Own tank to test it out. The suction was decent and flow was ok
But that was with water running at the faucet constantly ( I did not
Like this either). His tank is next to one faucet so won't have to worry about multiple attachments once I find the right one.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

As long as the tank is above the level of the drain, you can start the suction with the sink water turned on and once the water from the tank has reached the sink turn the faucet off, gravity will do the rest. After I cracked the valve on my python I just use the hose (removed from the valve thing) and let it siphon on it's own I've got to prime it (suck really hard for a second) and then it drains on it's own as long as the drain is lower than the tank. I don't use the python to fill my tanks anymore but for filling, since it sprayed water everywhere once I flipped the valve, I just put a thick washcloth over it and once it got plenty wet it would keep the water from spraying anything.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds like quite a mess ...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

it was, which is why i don't use it to fill my tanks anymore, but I still use the siphoning part to remove the water


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the spraying is the exception rather than the rule. Never happened to me in 7 years...knock on wood.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've heard they break like mine did, maybe I overtightened the thing or tried to run too much pressure through, but it split at the seam, while it worked it was fantastic.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

how does my original plan sound? any recommendations by anyone who's switched from gravel to sand in an existing tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeda said:


> Since this tank hasn't been maintained too well in the past, there is the possibility that the complete project you have in mind may cause some problems with the fish. I'd recommend testing the existing tank for pH and NitrAte at a minimum. You may have to do multiple 20% water changes over a few days to avoid losing any fish.


This is good advice, have you been able to do any of this pre-work?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Unfortunately no - I don't live in the same state so it'll have to take place I get there. I can have
My dad or my brother test the parameters tho.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there any chance they could do at least 5 or 10 gallon water changes per day before you get there?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya probably - ill ask my brother to.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

as long as you have a filter astablished you will be good dont be scared just do it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So how did it go?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

so I apologize I never updated this.

We followed the steps pretty much to a T, bought three 50lb bags of PFS and rinsed etc. etc.

Anyways, we didn't lose a single fish and my dad could not be more pleased with the look. We did not get any new fish for him since all of his are very mature and he's pretty attached, plus the way he aquascapes isn't cohesive for a bunch of Africans. I wasn't able to get a before shot but can get him to send me an after...

He has less than 20 fish in there which I think isn't enough but he enjoys it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm very glad the procedure went well for you and your Dad. And of course we would love to see some after pictures showing all your hard work.

How long did it take you to do the entire project once you got to your Dad's house?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

It only took us about 4 hours for the whole process because there were three of us working on it. Him and his wife both REALLY like the water changer and the sand, I'm glad we went through with it.


----------

